# New wheels, three fit perfect and one rubs???



## mistamaximus (Feb 25, 2007)

I got a new set of wheels today, they are 18x8 et 38, the tires are 225 45's and the rears have no issues at all, the front drivers side is fine, but the front pasenger tire rubs on the shock... Anyone else ever had this issue?

Any ideas? Why would it ony rub on the passenger side, I would think that if the tires were too big it would rub on both sides....

I appreciate the help!


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

That et is pretty high.. I"m assuming this is a MK4? Get like a 5mm spacer for both fronts and be done.


----------



## mistamaximus (Feb 25, 2007)

yes it is an mk4 golf 1.8t, I will look into getting the spacers, but isnt it weird that it only rubs on one side?


----------



## eevilweevil (Aug 24, 2010)

How is your camber? One side could be in a little more than the other.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

You need some 215/40s and at least a 10-20mm spacer.


----------



## mistamaximus (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you really think I need to go that big on the spacers? Isn't the stock offset 35? That is what I read somewhere... 

Has anyone ran tires this size? It seems like it should work, I am installing a new suspension kit soon, and I will get an alignment and wheel spacers, hopefully it all works out.


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

225/45/18 is a really big tire. Sure you don't mean 225/40? The width is probably ok, but in combination with the height (around a full inch taller than stock size) could be an issue. If your new suspension will include any lowering, they may not work at all. 

I would try 5mm spacers first. That should be enough to stop rubbing on the strut. But then you might start having fender lip or liner clearance issues while turning. I wouldn't proceed with any more mods until you're sure the tires will fit first.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

mistamaximus said:


> Isn't the stock offset 35?


No, the stock offset is ET38 or ET42.

Get the right size tires and they shouldn't rub.


----------



## mistamaximus (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh ok, then the offset is correct, it must be the taller tires then. still weird that it only runs on one side....


----------



## mistamaximus (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the input, I appreciate it a lot. I am going to replace my suspension because it is shot and have an alignment done, then I will go from there. I will keep you posted as to the results.


----------



## turbonium89 (Aug 1, 2008)

well if ur suspension is shot, ur passenger side might be saggin a smidge more than driver side. get new lower r32/tt control arm bushings and shock tower bushings. also make sure the ball joints are ok. 

i personally think 225/45/18 would look pretty good cause it would fill the wheel well a bit better. i like bigger wider tires tho and most people in the vw scene think its more appealing to have large wheels with tiny tires which looks good as well as long as its doe right. anywho, the larger tire side wall (225/"*45*"/18 would change your speed compared to your speedo. 

if they are 40 series tires you should b fine. 

also take into consideration that a 35et or 38et on a 18x8 is different than 35et or 38et on a 16 or 17x7.5.

id run a spacer but keep it minimal up front and keep in mind most allignment shops and tire shop dont deal with cars with spacers. and being FWD large spacers will cause damage to wheel bearings and axles over time.

where did you get your wheels. i know tirerack lets you do exchanges and you should find some wheels that have a +25 et or even +20. then you wont need spacers in most cases with a 8 inch wide wheel 

btw any pics of the wheels you got? interested!:wave:


----------



## mistamaximus (Feb 25, 2007)

So when's finally got my new suspension installed, it dropped my car approximately 1.25" all around. When removing the old suspension I found out that the front passenger strut actually dropped about 1-1.5" in the knuckle, I'm glad I caught it because it was getting close to the axel boot. But after replacing the suspension, the new set up fits, I do rub a tiny bit when I turn really sharp, I think I need to trim my inner fender liners and I should be good!

Thanks for all your help everyone! I will post pictures when I get home, I can't get my phone to upload any pics...


----------



## mistamaximus (Feb 25, 2007)

here is the pic I said I would put up, let me know what you think.


----------

